# Non-survivalist/prepping hobby thread



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SO... everybody has hobbies, some of them are not even directly survival/prepping related?

The Mrs. and I enjoy bicycle riding, not hard-core roadies are anything just tooling around on our bicycles.

I am into astronomy (although the weather around here rarely is cooperative) and I am a photographer (my college degree is journalism with an emphasis on photography). I also teach photography. One of the major considerations of our rural retreat was dark skys for astronomy purposes. I am not "serious" about it (i.e. I don't do research or anything like that) but I like to look up and wonder. I also enjoy the moon, since it's mean enough that it spoils my viewing 1/2 the month I get even with it and look at it!

We are also technical divers, and have been known to poke our noses into caves every once in a while (NOTE: we are trained, and we never exceed our training... if you are not cave trained, never dive in a cave, it's a very easy way to die if you don't know what you are doing). 

What are yours?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I love fishing!!! It's hands down my favorite pass time. Catfish, crappie, bass. I like going for trout if I'm in the right area.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Working on cars/trucks. Currently restoring a 1972 d100 from the ground up. 

I'd also say gardening, but that can be prepper related lol


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I paint and sketch. Also make furniture. I surf and kayak as much as possible. Love to fish as well.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I surf...


Do you use a surf board or are your Big Foot feet big enough by themselves? Also, don't you find that the ocean salt is hard to get out of your fur coat?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I collect and restore old Coleman lanterns and stoves. My latest project is an 11/43 dated kerosene lantern. This stuff has an intresting history.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

I take pictures of my family members,this is my baby.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Hobbies... I'm an avid surfer and have raised a family of surfers and lovers of the Ocean. I recently got certified, finally, in advanced open water scruba and will also be sharing those experiences with the wife and kids as they get old enough. When we're not in the water? We're normally fishing and or cooking.

We love to cook and the wife and I are thankful that both of our kids have amazing palates.

Also enjoy making beer... this is shared a little by the wife (she likes the finished product and the science of brewing) and the kids love to help me out to bottle.

Finally, as people may know, I love reading. From history, political science, to sci-fi and fantasy. This love is also shared by my entire family and there is many a lazy Sunday that all four of us spend the entire day just reading and then chatting about what we're reading. Even the youngest, 8 yrs old, can spend a day reading...









Yes... some people collect guns... I have a bad habit of collecting surfboards for all occasions and for teaching. This is one of my walls behind me...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Therussianbear said:


> I take pictures of my family members,this is my baby.
> View attachment 10335


Always wanted a chocolate. That one is gorgeous.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I play compooter for a hobby.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Watching the sunset from the back porch and then the stars later in the evening.

Riding my motorcycle up in the twisties during the day.

Chasing skirt.... The miniskirt is a very functional piece of clothing,,, with it a woman can run much faster,,,, and because of it she may have too.

My apologies to all of the ladies who read that last line but I can dream can't I?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The amorous tales of young whuppersnappers can get old folks perked up. You should write a book while all that stuff is fresh in your mind.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The amorous tales of young whuppersnappers can get old folks perked up. You should write a book while all that stuff is fresh in your mind.


Unfortunately it's 90% only in my mind. the last 10%......


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hubby and I enjoy; Our horses, (wagon and trail riding), Indian rock hunting, gold panning ,metal detecting, Training and hanging out with our dogs, Going to yard sales and country auctions., Target shooting, and including our grandson in all of the above.
Hubby likes to hunt and fish. I like to read.
All else is prepper related..ie gardening, canning, raising pigs, etc.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Hubby and I enjoy; Our horses, (wagon and trail riding), Indian rock hunting, gold panning ,metal detecting, Training and hanging out with our dogs, Going to yard sales and country auctions., Target shooting, and including our grandson in all of the above.
> Hubby likes to hunt and fish. I like to read.
> All else is prepper related..ie gardening, canning, raising pigs, etc.


Bags, you should check out crater of diamonds out here in my neck of the woods if yall are into treasure hunting. People are finding diamonds there all the time, it's also a really nice arrowhead hunting spot. Here's a link: http://www.craterofdiamondsstatepark.com/


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Quilting, sewing, gardening, riding my mules, desert harvesting, alternative cooking, camping, hiking, reading. They are my old standbys. I am always researching and trying something new, like biosand filtration, cricket project, parabolic cooker, methane generator, new garden veggies, manure blocks for fireplace and cooking. Prepping added firearms to the mix, so that is a relatively new hobby, but one I really enjoy. I really wish I could afford a set of musical targets. That would be so fun.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Bags, you should check out crater of diamonds out here in my neck of the woods if yall are into treasure hunting. People are finding diamonds there all the time, it's also a really nice arrowhead hunting spot. Here's a link: Diamond Mines - Crater of Diamonds State Park


Hey Ark. I've read about the "Crater of Diamonds". That would be a cool vacation dig! I didnt know there were Indian rocks too. Might do that sometime.
.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

Parkour, Fishing, adrenalin-provoking-adventures, and reading.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Training for triathlons. I've only done sprint distance races. Good way to stay in shape.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am always on the go in sales and my days are hectic. Sometimes I meet myself comming and going. So, I like to slow things down. On the weekends when the weather is good I love to read out by the pool. Mostly History or Autobiographical. Watch the birds come and go to the feeders I always keep full. My wife and I enjoy mornings out on the deck on weekends, drinking coffee and watching the birds. Maybe tinker in the garage while watching a good football game on a Sunday afternoon. Nothing to over the top. ( Been there, done that ) Ahhhh if my old running buddies from Chicago could see me now.

I have been thinking of doing some more fishing. On the occasions I have been lately I have really enjoyed it. More so then in the past. May get more into it.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mud bogging... I love playing in the mud, there really isn't anything more fun than mud bogging. Its an adrenaline rush, every single time. With that comes working on trucks as well. If you wanna play hard, you gotta work harder.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's last night... went out by a local lake hoping to catch the Aurora but apparently it didn't come this far south.

Here's a snap.









(BTW that's the last remnants of twilight, not city glow)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> My wife and I enjoy mornings out on the deck on weekends, drinking coffee and watching the birds.


This is what our goal is with out "retreat"... to use it as a weekend place to commune with all of God's little creatures... well, OK not ALL of them, we could do without the skeeters, but it is what it is.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Here's last night... went out by a local lake hoping to catch the Aurora but apparently it didn't come this far south.
> 
> Here's a snap.
> 
> ...


Hey salty, what type of telescope are you using? I bought an inexpensive orion brand refractor at a garage sale last year to look at while night fishing and use as a spotting scope. I seen Jupiter and it's moons with it and one time I found Saturn. But it was tiny in that scope.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

This shot was with a wide-angle lens. I was just goofing around, this was with a Canon T3i, 18-55mm kit lens. I am actually a Nikon shooter, but I own a couple of Canons so that I can answer questions about Canons from my students who are Canon shooters.

My "real" astro setup is a Nikon DF with either a Nikon 85mm AF-S G f/1.4 for "constelation" level shots or a Nikon 14-24 AF-S G f/2.8 for wide... although I am experimenting with a Rokinon 14MM f/2.8 and digging it. 

My main astronomy instrument is a soon-to-be-retired Meade LX200... I'm going to dismount the optical tube and put it on something a bit more modern, probably an Orion Atlas EQ-G but I am saving my pennies up for that one. The LX200 was a fantastic device in it's day but the 20 year old electronics are showing their age. I'll post a pix of the scope in it's observatory if you are interested. 

I also have a couple smaller of "grab and go" scopes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nowadays, I haven't had time to do anything but work.

When I get the chance, it is...









Advanced open and cavern certed. Enjoy cavern a little more because of the tranquility, and cavern/cave divers are more disciplined and courteous.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I take my kayak out, I hike through the mountains and I take enough good photographs to pay for a week at a beachfront condo each year.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Hobbies? I have so many that I have to rotate thru them for lack of time and funds.
Survivalism & extreme camping
flying
building simulators
writing
reading
skiiing
digital prepping
computers (also what I do for a living)
model building
piracy (you should see my peg leg)
movies (huuuge fan of cinema)
vaping
guns
hunting+fishing (preferance towards salt water fishing)
vaping
ceramics (actually ties into the prepping)


The first guy who said he was into astronomy: you should check out an app called Stellarium. That program is way cool for star gazing.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I write and record music. I can play a number of instruments well enough that you wouldn't know I'm self taught. Taking vocal lessons currently to improve upon that skill.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Here's last night... went out by a local lake hoping to catch the Aurora but apparently it didn't come this far south.
> 
> Here's a snap.
> 
> ...


Salt, that is a KILLER shot - makes me wish I was there! Can't remember how many times I've stared up at the night sky while out camping. Just makes you wonder....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jack of all trades, master of none. I've done pretty much everything the rest of you clowns do except for I don't work on cars and trucks like Kevin nor do I paint/sketch like Sasq or collect surfboards like Dalarast...but pretty much what you all do. Well I don't ride motorcycles like Fool or pan for gold like Bags, I don't ride mules like RN but I LOVE to quilt and use manure blocks for cooking.

But everything else for sure! BUT, I don't do that Parkour thing that sarahwalker does, now do I cave dive like Denton does, and I'm not really into astronomy like Salty, and I don't record or write music like TacticalCanuck but I like music. Oh, I don't do vaping or piracy like Ralph but most everything else but not the digital prepping. Is that storing other peoples fingers?

Yeah, I've got the same hobby's as you folks do.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My hobby is really trying to get to the bottom of a Jack Daniels bottle without calling the communist and thief a dirty rotten #@%%&&%$$$#@@$$%% and a %^%$%%^%!!#^%? I have not made it yet....But I will keep trying!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

S-n-P is the cave diver, Slippy. I have to turn around when I run out of ambient light. S-n-P is restricted to how much air he can drag with him and pre-station along the way.

And, S-n-P is a technical diver, whereas I am a recreational diver. That means he uses all sorts of gas blends, goes down farther and he can stay down a lot longer. Chicks dig that!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hunting , fishing , skiing , horse riding , business , reloading , swimming .


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Nowadays, I haven't had time to do anything but work.
> 
> When I get the chance, it is...
> 
> ...


We should meet up some time and check out a cavern together...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> S-n-P is the cave diver, Slippy. I have to turn around when I run out of ambient light. S-n-P is restricted to how much air he can drag with him and pre-station along the way.
> 
> And, S-n-P is a technical diver, whereas I am a recreational diver. That means he uses all sorts of gas blends, goes down farther and he can stay down a lot longer. Chicks dig that!


We are FLEDGLING cave divers, some of my friends are some of the worlds best cave divers but we are just babies in the crib compared to them and still in training... working on getting more training in the future, I don't want everybody to think we are the second coming of Sheck Exley or something. We love the cavern zones, honestly even if we get crazy maxed out on our certs I think the cavern zone is pretty much 95 percent of what I want to see in most caves. I do have a poker-deck worth of C-Cards but frankly most of them were just done for "something to do".

Even though we have some tech training, we stick to the basic gas mixes... we are not (at this point in time) tri-mix certified... probably won't be because we like the light-zone better than the deep dark cold...

Here's a photo I took of Spice doing her thing at one of our favorite diving holes...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Diving looks like a lot of fun! 

Off topic but I heard stories of the inspection teams that check for cracks in dams. Many report that there are MASSIVE catfish down there by every dam. Like Maneater sized... Not sure if I believe that but I haven't managed to catch one yet. Maybe I need a scuba set and a speargun.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, PADI truly does stand for Pay Another Dollar In. Quickly came to realize that after a couple additional classes after advanced. 

Did cavern training with a buddy who is a TDI cave instructor. Fantastic instructor. One of the things that makes him such a fantastic instructor is he did a recovery dive to bring a friend out of a cave. Nothing like recovering the body of a friend to motivate an instructor to do his best!

I agree; we should hit the water together, sometime. Eventually, I have to take a break from chasing the dollar.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Diving looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> Off topic but I heard stories of the inspection teams that check for cracks in dams. Many report that there are MASSIVE catfish down there by every dam. Like Maneater sized... Not sure if I believe that but I haven't managed to catch one yet. Maybe I need a scuba set and a speargun.


You should see the Goliath Grouper in the Gulf of Mexico. Wowzaa!!!

This one was about as long as me:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sometimes, the best part of a dive is the trek to the caves...









Great bonding time with Son.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

warrior4 said:


> Training for triathlons. I've only done sprint distance races. Good way to stay in shape.


T2 sucks, so do clipless pedals. 

Cervelo P3 rider here. :cocksure:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, PADI truly does stand for Pay Another Dollar In. Quickly came to realize that after a couple additional classes after advanced.
> 
> Did cavern training with a buddy who is a TDI cave instructor. Fantastic instructor. One of the things that makes him such a fantastic instructor is he did a recovery dive to bring a friend out of a cave. Nothing like recovering the body of a friend to motivate an instructor to do his best!
> 
> I agree; we should hit the water together, sometime. Eventually, I have to take a break from chasing the dollar.


My first online mentor was an insanely talented and daring diver, and she passed away in a cave a couple of years ago, that was hard... I have friends who are on recovery teams and man, all the respect in the world to those guys, that's a really tough, dangerous job and of course emotionally it's just... hard... to recover t a body, especially if it's somebody you know.

I count myself lucky to have had a chance to chat with a few of the greats of the community some of whom are no longer with us...

If at first you don't succeed, then cave diving is not for you... (bring on the body recovery operation).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> My first online mentor was an insanely talented and daring diver, and she passed away in a cave a couple of years ago, that was hard... I have friends who are on recovery teams and man, all the respect in the world to those guys, that's a really tough, dangerous job and of course emotionally it's just... hard... to recover t a body, especially if it's somebody you know.
> 
> I count myself lucky to have had a chance to chat with a few of the greats of the community some of whom are no longer with us...
> 
> If at first you don't succeed, then cave diving is not for you... (bring on the body recovery operation).


Seriously, cave diving must be an amazing and dangerous thing. I salute any man or woman who does it. I've done a very small amount of spelunking and even spent the night in a pretty large and deep cave twice and I'm here to tell you there were more than a few situations that were very very difficult and dangerous.

I had an MRI recently and as I lay there I was envisioning what it would be like in a cave that tight and it was sure mind boggling and I'm not a bit claustrophobic. I couldn't even begin to understand adding water to the cave equation!

Tip of the hat from Slippy!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

here are a few hunting photos of mine from 12year till now


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

That cave diving sounds badass. I would love to learn freshwater diving. 
I don;t have a lotta fears, but deep, dark salt water scares the piss outta me. Sure, I'd grit my teeth and drive on, but my wet suit would prolly be really wet by the time I surfaced. I have snorkeled and fished saltwater enough to know some of the scary stuff that is in the ocean. A whole different world from fresh water.

If I wore a hat, it'd be off to you cave divers.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> SO... everybody has hobbies, some of them are not even directly survival/prepping related?
> 
> The Mrs. and I enjoy bicycle riding, not hard-core roadies are anything just tooling around on our bicycles.
> 
> ...


We had a RV on a leased lot with swimming pool, playgrounds, soccer field, etc. Perfect place to go every weekend while my son was young.

I've only recently sold my RV because my son is getting to the age where I want to take him fishing, boating, shooting, etc. IMO, none of these activities are prepper activities so long as I don't pull out zombie targets.

I had an electric bicycle that was both a hobby and a seasonal means of getting to work. It was most correctly a hobby because I spent many hours fixing, adjusting, redesigning it. Not doing it anymore, the motor blew, and my new job puts me in a city that is not bicycle friendly.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Camping, fishing, anything outdoors. when around the house I work on my Golf Cart. yea I said Golf cart. it currently has a 6 in lift, 22" tires, and I am installing a V-Twin engine this weekend, should do good at the mountain property this summer.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

collecting coins, and doing stupid shit with kids from school. (airsoft wars, boxing, and stuff like that)


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

here are two of my boys 
one from the USA and other from the UK


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our hobby is Harley we ride and a lot of it all over. Facing out two weeks ago ready to go.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Our hobby is Harley we ride and a lot of it all over. Facing out two weeks ago ready to go.
> View attachment 10388


Nice!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is just to much to see in America to ever see it all in a life time. And seeing it on a Harley is the best way to see what you can. Ride between 20-60k a year and soon plan on more. No where we don't ride and weather may slow us down but won't stop us.
Riding Deals gap , we will be back in that area in May.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've done Deals Gap "tail of the dragon" a few times myself. Let me know next time you're in the area and we can ride.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

making sawdust then riding really fast to blow the sawdust off.

Then I get to travel occasionally to install my little projects, This one went to Houston along with another one that went to OKC..


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i like to shoot and train for hobby. i also like outfits and shoes and purses and accessories my girl friends and i talk guns, politics,outfits and accessories, all the time and my guy friends listen nicely about my shopping adventures. i think they just want to admire my ammo hoard. i like to road trip too. i read a lot of psych & med books. ill prolly die of a misprint.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmm...where to start?

Martial arts (Aikido-Arnis, Karate, Tang Soo Do, Ju-jitsu, and good ole' kickboxing)
Working on cars (Sold the Corvette, still have the mustang though)
Guns/Gunsmithing/Shooting/Teaching tactics
Coming up with new and creative uses for tannerite
Reloading (need any custom ammo?)
Playing the guitar (at least trying to...still not very good)
Music (listening to)
Flirting (this is a true art and can atrophy if not used)

I should also mention...that list is not in order of occurance or preference.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Hubby and I enjoy; Our horses, (wagon and trail riding), Indian rock hunting, gold panning ,metal detecting, Training and hanging out with our dogs, Going to yard sales and country auctions., Target shooting, and including our grandson in all of the above.
> Hubby likes to hunt and fish. I like to read.
> All else is prepper related..ie gardening, canning, raising pigs, etc.


Hey now you hit my hot button with the metal detecting. I have a state of the art 20 year old model sitting in the closet as we speak. Got into the hobby in the early 70s and just could not seem to shake the addiction. From some of the hobbies we have tried..its by far the most enjoyable..healthy and economical. Dont make me show yoiu al the pop tops and horse shoe nails..I have found. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All kidding aside. I found an aluminum Okiehoma sales tax token for old age pensions. How cool is that? Bound to be worth a tub of money huh?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

BigWheel, I agree, good fun and excersise metal detecting. We havent found anything yet. But, we havent used it much. Old home places is the only hunting we've done around home. I want to get to a beach area! Tired of digging up tin, cans, and old fencing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well way too much metal pull tabs on the beach at Corpus..most other places throw you in jail. Never know where old Black Beard stashed his loot huh? Those old homesteads can be biotch. Lot of metal in the ground. Nobody had any money..so no use looking for that. How do you speel artifacts? Sure yall will find something that can trigger some nostalgia. It will be deep.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Nice!


Do them fine machines still come with the automatic chain oiler? We are waiting for Toyoter to come out with one. Wowser.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Metal detecting! Now that's a hobby I could get my kids into with me! Don't see to much of it around here neither. Wonder if Blackbeard came this far north lol


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been reading the posts and finally came to realize that it seems everything 
I do is prep related, Ham Radio, shooting, reloading, trying to grow a small garden,
research on solar, even a lot of my writing is has prepping or surviving a SHTF event, 
but not all of it. My first 4 novels had nothing to do with prepping. Guess when I wrote
them?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

me and my bros hobby - taking pics in the army


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

being retired for the last 10 years, i got alot of hobbies to kill time. i hit the gym by 630 every morining, tend my animals till about lunch, nap. house work, cook supper is my daily routine. fish or hunt on the weekends depending on the season. and most days i get in some chess(the only game i play)been playing since fischer was champ.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

hardcore said:


> being retired for the last 10 years, i got alot of hobbies to kill time. i hit the gym by 630 every morining, tend my animals till about lunch, nap. house work, cook supper is my daily routine. fish or hunt on the weekends depending on the season. and most days i get in some chess(the only game i play)been playing since fischer was champ.


Sounds like a nice way to live. Lots of people my age dream of retirement with big flashy things, traveling non stop, eating at every fine restaurant in every city, etc. I want to shoot all day, eat what I shot over a fire, clean gun, rest for next day of shooting. Unfortunately my wife is a city girl and would not be okay with this.

Anyone into weightlifting? That is my thing. Too be honest prepping sort of changed the way I train. Before it was all about max power and size. I realize this is not the most ideal body from a prepping point of view. So I moved more into muscle endurance, flexibility while doing weight lifting.

I been reading books lately too. Something I wish I did when I was young and something I don't think even 10% of children do these days as a hobby.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

cant call it a hobby as much as a habit. i used to spend a lot of time stalking and hanging out with my boys. since bradley died i havent really paid much attention or thought to anthony like i used too. i just kinda figure he'll call or text when he wants. when bradley was deployed i would search the internet for usmc photos and 2/7 anything... and recognize his fingers and one time his nose hole lol i knew that was my son. ill be go to hell, i was right. stalker mom lol with anthony i just look for the tallest biggest mofo in the group and thats him. cool thing i never had to work hard with him. his now wife is such a prolific stalker- i dont have to do much work. stalk her and thats easy. ha i dont even know his company or platoon.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

so this should come as no suprise.. my main hobby.. sailing second hobby, maintaining a sailboat. 

We are also into horses and camping. Not necessarily together though..

And lastly.. don't laugh.. I'm teaching myself to sew. I have an industrial machine good for canvas and leather. Figured I'd make a few things for the boat and save myself.. oh.. a few thousand $$. First up are weather cloths then new seat cushions.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The study of military history especially World War II.
Being an officer in the local VFW, American Legion, AMVETS, and Vietnam Veterans of America takes "a few" hours a month too.
I am under consideration to serve as National Secretary of the Society of the Fifth Infantry Division, which I would consider a distinct honor.
Other than that, drinkin' coffee, eating Cheez-Its and Hershey bars.

I'm just a dull and boring guy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Do them fine machines still come with the automatic chain oiler? We are waiting for Toyoter to come out with one. Wowser.


 Harley left chains behind years ago. Their Belt drive is outstanding ,only way to go


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Interesting thread...:idea:

Some of you have really interesting hobbies. My hobbies seem fairly tame by comparison.

I like guns (buying, building, shooting, training with, etc.) and reloading ammunition. 

I like designing, building and fabricating things.

I like all things outdoors...hiking, camping, backpacking, fishing, hunting (though I've become too big a pansy to actually kill anything besides the occasional rainbow or lake trout). 

I like reading and writing fiction. 

I like to take pictures of interesting things and places (though I don't pretend to be any good at it).

I like to study...especially natural science (I'm a geologist) and history.

Most of all, though, I like to travel. It's by far the most addictive activity I've ever engaged in. I've visited every state in the union besides Alaska, and I've been on every continent besides Africa (though, I have seen North Africa from the air, and from across the Mediterranean at Gibraltar) and Antarctica. I've seen much of the world, but want to see much, much more.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> Most of all, though, I like to travel. It's by far the most addictive activity I've ever engaged in. I've visited every state in the union besides Alaska, and I've been on every continent besides Africa (though, I have seen North Africa from the air, and from across the Mediterranean at Gibraltar) and Antarctica. I've seen much of the world, but want to see much, much more.


Yeah, but have you been to Six Flags? Hmmmm? 

Just kidding Hammer! Way to go, that is really impressive.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Pretty much everything is prepper related, except beer, I like to drink beer and have found no real justification for the hobby. Everything else, reloading, gunsmithing, metal fabrication can be justified as a useful skill.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I consider myself to be a horse racing historian. I enjoy the history of horse racing, tracing pedigrees, and anything having to do with the inner workings of horse racing, from the stall muckers all the way up to the owners. I have lost count as to how many horse racing books I have read, and how much research I have done. I thoroughly enjoy it. I am currently writing a book, with a working title of "The Curse Of The Crown".

I am hopelessly bogged down with four other partially completed books, one of which is a novel about a President of the United States who has an interesting way of getting things done. My wife keeps telling me to get this book completed ASAP, because she thinks it could be a best seller. Bless her heart.

I am also a sports junkie. Football is my #1 sport, at any level. Baseball #2. Hockey #3. Basketball #4. 

I loathe soccer, and I am tired of ESPN cramming soccer down our throats, as if ANY red-blooded American is going to give a crap that Manchester United defeats Arsenal, 1-0, in a snooze-fest where a bunch of girly-men run around in their boxer shorts and take their shirts off when they kick the ball in the net. Must be some sort of ritualized homosexual-created sport. The only interesting thing about soccer is watching the hooligans fight before, during, and after the matches.

Lastly, aside from doing the prepping thing and enjoying that, I like a few TV shows. The pawn shop shows. The Investigation Discovery channel. The Smithsonian channel. The History Channel. Really boring stuff to a lot of people.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Travel, cooking/baking, gardening, shooting, reading. But enough about me.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yeah, but have you been to Six Flags? Hmmmm?


I've been to Six Flags Magic Mountain in Los Angeles, but, I haven't visited any of the other Six Flags parks (in Texas, Georgia, etc.).

Unfortunately, my wife is a Disney fanatic. She was an artist for Disney until my little girl was born, so, patronizing other theme/amusement parks feels like base treachery to her. It's nearly impossible to convince her to visit any other type of park. Especially when she can still get us into all the Disney parks for free. I actively dislike Disneyland and Disneyworld. Yet, I seem to spend an unacceptable amount of time there.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

So, anyway, in my opinion, the greatest racehorse in the history of thoroughbred horse racing is..........the envelope please.............SECRETARIAT.

In my man cave, I have dozens of photos displayed of legendary race horses, with the signatures of the jockeys that rode them.

I have a special area that is specially dedicated to "Big Red", aka Secretariat.

I had the honor this year of going to Saratoga Race Course in New York, and I watched a horse named "Moreno" win the Whitney Stakes. Moreno is the great-great grandson of Secretariat. After winning the Triple Crown in 1973, Secretariat lost in the Whitney Stakes later on that year. 41 years later, his great-great grandson won the race. What a thrill it was!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Pretty much everything is prepper related, except beer, I like to drink beer and have found no real justification for the hobby. Everything else, reloading, gunsmithing, metal fabrication can be justified as a useful skill.


Brewing could turn out to be a very useful skill if teotwawki happened. Just sayin.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Brewing could turn out to be a very useful skill if teotwawki happened. Just sayin.


I have been considering giving it a shot for a few years now, time is my limiting factor.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Pretty much everything is prepper related, except beer, I like to drink beer and have found no real justification for the hobby. Everything else, reloading, gunsmithing, metal fabrication can be justified as a useful skill.


Hold on now....let's not be so hasty. Surely we can come up with something. Let me have a couple of beers and think on it some.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As a brewer starting back in high school..will tell those interested in the hobby to start out with a SS five gallon soda can keg set up..commonly called a Corny Keg. Prob sink a couple of hundred including the co2..regulator..hoses etc but not sure counting the working refrigerator..but it beats the heck out of washing all those crazy beer bottles. The co2 gives the fizz so you dont have to prime individual bottles. Actually wine would be much easier and more cost effective in a futuristic bad ending to the story. Beer making is a lot of trouble. Wine is easy peasy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree bigwheel. We have made a batch of plum wine every year from our plum trees. It is really easy and we are getting good at it. 

SHTF wine can be made out of just about anything. Even just sugar water and yeast.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds sorta like my exploits. I have made wine out of a lot of stuff. Peaches..pears..watermelons..plums to name a few. I am going to try grapes one of these days. Tell ya the very best I ever made come from catching the cute girl at the fruit stand fixing to chunk out several pretty big bundles of sweet cheeries. They was getting moldy or somethng. The vintage was muy bueno.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spoiling Grandchildren is a great hobby


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I play volleyball (not your picnic ball) and I'm also very into photography. =)


----------

